# A pic of my B14



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

Sorry about the quality of the pic.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks, nice. i like it, but personally(dont take this the wrong way) im not a fan of gold/bronze rims, maybe black white or silver, and those look like 16's i would get 17's(just my opinion tho)


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Word. I like rims what kind are they? The front fascia howerver I am not feeling I like the hood and the halos.


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

that looks really good i like your 200


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Wait a minute is that an aftermarket seat I see? Need closer clearer pic of interior please.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

his signature has a link to more pictures of his car... including interior pics


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

d'oh didn't see that


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

The pics in my sig are kinda old i'm in the process of updating them.I really don't want bigger rims i've had 18's and i've had bronze,silver and black rims on the car. The car is autocrossed about 3 times a month so bigger rims would slow me down.Yeah the front bumper(been on there a couple of years) is next on my list when i get the details on the VZ-R Luciano Autec front lip i'll probally get that.Thanks for the comments.

Later,
Wade


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks real good


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

cool what kind of rims are those?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

looks good brotha


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very mean looking


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

VZ-R Luciano Autec front lip 

You have any pics or something?


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

A little bit better pics.


----------

